# Anyone want to split the WP/Copper pass with me?



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Yah, I'd go for it. I live in Grand Junction so we'd have to find a place to meet.
Curtis 
970 210 4356


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

I could split it with you as well.

Check your private messages.

Jeff


----------



## ak_assassin (Oct 16, 2005)

outdoor chica said:


> I have the coupon, but I need a student with ID and cash to go halves with me. Please let me know if you're interested.


i live in denver, i can go get the pass with you today if you want. -adam 970-201-3066


----------



## ak_assassin (Oct 16, 2005)

outdoor chica said:


> I have the coupon, but I need a student with ID and cash to go halves with me. Please let me know if you're interested.


i live in denver, i can go get the pass with you today if you want. -adam 970-201-3066


----------



## outdoor chica (Sep 15, 2005)

I apologize, I forgot to put a message out that I got the pass with someone from this website already. Thanks. But anytime anyone wants to meet up for a ski, I'm down. I like MJ the best and hope to get up mostly during the weekdays...


----------

